# LASER TATTOO REMOVAL????



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Any you boys ever had this done??? Was up for assesment today...they looking £120 per session and can between 5-10 sessions!!!!!!

The tattoo is only ****in 3 inch by 2 inch on chest!!!!!!!

Dunno wether its worth it or just tattoo over the bastard!!!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I've seen brilliant results from laserase mate, if it's something you don't want laser or coverup


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

tattoo over.think you get a badass tattoo for half the price of the removal.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

bayliss said:


> tattoo over.think you get a badass tattoo for half the price of the removal.


Depends on the tattoo, some need laser to lighten them first


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

aye it was laserase i was up seein today!!!!! Another thing is ya gotta leave 3 months between sessions, so could turn out bein a year and a half before get rid of it all together!!!!!

Bit of a ballix like!!!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

My missus had one removed off her hip, took a good 10 goes and its still quite feint. Really expensive.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

ulster_timbo said:


> aye it was laserase i was up seein today!!!!! Another thing is ya gotta leave 3 months between sessions, so could turn out bein a year and a half before get rid of it all together!!!!!
> 
> Bit of a ballix like!!!!!! lol


Head to Skinworks and see about a cover up then.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

been thinking bout this myself got really **** cover up down my arm looks right fvcking mess but at that price and the size of it cost fortune


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

There is another method called eraze or something like that, its basically a tattoo over the existing tattoo and what ever is put in reacts with the ink and pushes it out. However some people react badly to it and are scarred, they do a 1cm square test patch and a friend reacted badly and has a 1 cm sq scar now thats raised a couple of mm!

My dad had tats on his hands years back when in the Army, he had these lazered off about 15 years back now, worked really well even on old black / blue ink, so much so that my wife didnt know until we told her after 7 years of knowing him! Said it hurt like fvck but was well worth it.


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

The Ink Castle in Belfast do laser tattoo removal £40 a session, it works and it hit hurts like F**k!!!!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

a good tatooist will cover it for you


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm having my 4th session next week... its awesome.. I get more exited getting lazer removal than getting tattoo'd! lol. seriously though, yes it works...and its worth it if it bothers you enough to want to remove or lighten it up, so you will get a better result with your cover up.

If you dont get it lightend up enough, it will eventually show through on your cover up.. so its worth thinking about.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

ulster_timbo said:


> aye it was laserase i was up seein today!!!!! Another thing is ya gotta leave 3 months between sessions, so could turn out bein a year and a half before get rid of it all together!!!!!
> 
> Bit of a ballix like!!!!!! lol


You'll be surprised how quickly that time fly's! 1 year is nothing really...when you think we are almost in March already!


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

I'm having one on my right forearm done at the min. Costing £25 a session from a place a in Doncaster. Although recently moved to Edinburgh so having to find another place to get it done, not looking forward to city prices :-(


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

The eraze stuff goes on like a tattoo and brings the ink to the surface in the form of a scab which after a few weeks just comes off. I've had this done twice it works okay but not as good as laser and took longer to heal. Although the aftercare was slighter easier than laser.

shop around for laser treatment a lot of tattoo shops will do it as well, I paid £20 for my laser session and I've seen a few others which charge £45 a session. Laser works by blasting the ink downwards and just disappears into your blood stream basically. didn't really hurt just more the smell which aint so nice. Aftercare is more or a ball ache keeping it clean and dry and moist with the cream on. But i found the results to be better with laser plus the ones used in most tattoo shops are a lot more powerful than say the NHS ones.

I'd defiantly go for the laser over the eraze cream, and if you look after the skin during the whole healing process the scaring should be very very slight if at all.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

rick84 said:


> I'm having one on my right forearm done at the min. Costing £25 a session from a place a in Doncaster. Although recently moved to Edinburgh so having to find another place to get it done, not looking forward to city prices :-(


Is this at limited edition in doncaster? Thats where I go, my mate had 4 small letters done at £20 a session, im having a much larger one done, takes 45 mins a session and she only charges me £20 a session, she must like me lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

ulster_timbo said:


> aye it was laserase i was up seein today!!!!! Another thing is ya gotta leave 3 months between sessions, so could turn out bein a year and a half before get rid of it all together!!!!!
> 
> Bit of a ballix like!!!!!! lol


Fcuk 3 months, i leave it 4 weeks between laser sessions. From what i read, you need to leave it 3 months before tattooing over the area.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah that's the place. Only managed to get 2 sessions in before I moved :-(


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Fcuk 3 months, i leave it 4 weeks between laser sessions. From what i read, you need to leave it 3 months before tattooing over the area.


How many sessions do you think it will take to fully remove? Does it matter the actual size of tattoo for the cost of each session?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> How many sessions do you think it will take to fully remove? Does it matter the actual size of tattoo for the cost of each session?


Cant say on how many to fully remove. I'm gettin it done so I can cover it better, and im getting 8 sessions all together.

The cost is normally more, as I said, i think she likes me (not something to be proud of if u saw her) cos its normally £20 a session for very small tattoos. Other places quoted around £85-100 a session for mine.

It is painful though, very painful compared to getting tattooed. My mates who had smaller ones didnt mind to much but 45 minutes is horrible. Things we do eh?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Cant say on how many to fully remove. I'm gettin it done so I can cover it better, and im getting 8 sessions all together.
> 
> The cost is normally more, as I said, i think she likes me (not something to be proud of if u saw her) cos its normally £20 a session for very small tattoos. Other places quoted around £85-100 a session for mine.
> 
> It is painful though, very painful compared to getting tattooed. My mates who had smaller ones didnt mind to much but 45 minutes is horrible. Things we do eh?


Yeah your right lol, have some lettering myself i want removed on a sleeve, which i'll prob just have to get covered up some time...


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

The cost is normally more, as I said, i think she likes me (not something to be proud of if u saw her) cos its normally £20 a session for very small tattoos. Other places quoted around £85-100 a session for mine.

She's a real take home to see ya mom girl, REEEEAL stunner.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

squatthis said:


> Cant say on how many to fully remove. I'm gettin it done so I can cover it better, and im getting 8 sessions all together.
> 
> The cost is normally more, as I said, i think she likes me (not something to be proud of if u saw her) cos its normally £20 a session for very small tattoos. Other places quoted around £85-100 a session for mine.
> 
> It is painful though, very painful compared to getting tattooed. My mates who had smaller ones didnt mind to much but 45 minutes is horrible. Things we do eh?


45 mins.. that must be a beast of a tattoo your getting lasered.. I hear you about that being a long time (some of mine is under the armpit which is a bit of a giggle) Mine only takes about 15 mins and I'm paying 5 times more than you :crying: you done well there!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

i wud deffo get it covered up with a new tattoo! lasers to expensive and takes too long imo


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

I found a place in lisburn were a girl does it from her house, she has a beauty salon or watever set up!!!! She only charges £50 per session, but she dont have the same set up as the clinic did ie ......the big **** off laser they had!!!!!!

She just had a wee hand held gun!!!! Do yaz think its all the same or be safer stickin wit clinic???


----------



## Smalls (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm two sessions into having one removed off my arm, I haven't had to wait 3 months before sessions, once it's healed and scabs have gone its back in the chair, I'm hoping mine will be removed in 4-6 sessions, all free of charge to


----------



## yuija (Feb 26, 2012)

i recommend you to check this page out: http://www.tattoosremoval.org

it has some ways to remove a tattoo, it has helped me.

i've used the tattoo removal cream.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

yuija said:


> i recommend you to check this page out: http://www.tattoosremoval.org
> 
> it has some ways to remove a tattoo, it has helped me.
> 
> i've used the tattoo removal cream.


 You could have tried a bit harder to sell that ****! Nice 1st post ... :ban:


----------



## userdefinable (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had 8 sessions so far and have seen it fade by around 40%. Kind of rubbish since it's a small, black and 10 years old tattoo, so it should be one of the easier ones to get rid of!

I have another 4 sessions paid for so hopefully that will finally shift it, I've been doing this for 2 years so far and it will take me another year now (12 weeks apart).

Regarding the pain, you can put a very thick layer of "emla" cream on 2.5 hours beforehand - so put on the thick layer (don't rub it in) and cover in cling film and tape. You can buy the stuff from online pharmacies for a couple of quid for 5 grams, it's a small tube.

Mine has cost me around £30 a session, that's by getting various deals and negotiating packages, since I'm in London the price for even a small one is normally £50+ a treatment and it takes less than 5 minutes.


----------

